# Cuberly Monthly Bracket Challenge



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

This will be a Cubing Bracket Competition. There is no limit to competitors, but there must be at least 4 people participating in 1 event. You will sign up at the link at the bottom of the page. The scrambles will be posted in an email to you, as well as a form for you to enter your times in. The website will also have leaderboards for everything. Your opponent will be determined by a similar average.

Please record yourself solving and showing your time for 2-3 seconds. Any timer is allowed.

Link.

EDIT: For less popular events the least amount of competitors needed has been changed to 2.

Please sign up by November 11. You can start entering your times at 1:30 EST Time. You must have entered your times by November 15th or you will be auto-dnfed.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Please sign up by November 11. You can start entering your times at 1:30 EST Time. You must have entered your times by November 15th or you will be auto-dnfed.


How do you enter your times?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 2, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> How do you enter your times?


It will be on the website on November 11th at 1:30 EST Time.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 2, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> It will be on the website on November 11th at 1:30 EST Time.


I hope it's not google forms as if it is it will give me a hard time.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 3, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I hope it's not google forms as if it is it will give me a hard time.


No, it will be on the website.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 4, 2021)

Remember to sign up soon!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 4, 2021)

Signed up!


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 6, 2021)

Remember, Sign up closes on the 11th!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 6, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> This will be a Cubing Bracket Competition. There is no limit to competitors, but there must be at least 4 people participating in 1 event. You will sign up at the link at the bottom of the page. The scrambles will be posted in an email to you, as well as a form for you to enter your times in. The website will also have leaderboards for everything. Your opponent will be determined by a similar average.
> 
> Please record yourself solving and showing your time for 2-3 seconds. Any timer is allowed.
> 
> ...


cool. I signed up.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 7, 2021)

For the less popular events such as MBLD and FMC, I changed the minimum to 2 competitors.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> For the less popular events such as MBLD and FMC, I changed the minimum to 2 competitors.


I think 2 competitors is too low. I think there should be atleast 5 competitors. Just my view


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 8, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> I think 2 competitors is too low. I think there should be atleast 5 competitors. Just my view


Well, somebody probably would want to do 3BLD but no one is really signing up for that...


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Well, somebody probably would want to do 3BLD but no one is really signing up for that...


I specifically said that for FMC as there are many great FMCers here (in the forum).


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 8, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> I specifically said that for FMC as there are many great FMCers here (in the forum).


Not a lot are signing up though. :/


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 8, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Not a lot are signing up though. :/


LOL K.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 9, 2021)

2 More days to the competition! We currently only have 5 people so please sign up!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 10, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Please sign up by November 11. You can start entering your times at *1:30 EST Time.* You must have entered your times by November 15th or you will be auto-dnfed.


1:30 pm or am?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 10, 2021)

PM my good sir.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 10, 2021)

Less than 24 hours to sign up! This competition is not getting off the ground very well, but hopefully, the next month will be more successful.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> PM my good sir.


OK


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

The early competitor list is out now here.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> The early competitor list is out now here.


I can't access it lol


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

Try now.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Try now.


works now. thank you


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

​@TheCubingCuber347
@V Achyuthan
@SpeedCuberSUB30

2x2 Is now available for entering your times.

The link is here. Please please please record your solves and post them on youtube if you can.

EDIT: The brackets have been decided, but you will not know who you were up against until the round is over.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> ​@TheCubingCuber347
> @V Achyuthan
> @SpeedCuberSUB30
> 
> ...




I can't submit


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> ​@TheCubingCuber347
> @V Achyuthan
> @SpeedCuberSUB30
> 
> ...


when will the round be over?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> when will the round be over?


also it is night here now. I am gonna go and sleep. is there a specific timing to participate in 3x3 or I can enter times until 15th?


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> also it is night here now. I am gonna go and sleep. is there a specific timing to participate in 3x3 or I can enter times until 15th?


Ok I am gonna go and sleep now my mom is calling


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Ok I am gonna go and sleep now my mom is calling


my video may upload by today or not. so i don't know if you will be able to see it in my channel by the end of the round i guess.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> my video may upload by today or not. so i don't know if you will be able to see it in my channel by the end of the round i guess.


these are my times
2.80
2.45
2.37
2.43
3.14

since I am not able to submit it there.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> since I am not able to submit it there.


Try again real quick.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> Ok I am gonna go and sleep now my mom is calling


And yes you can wait until the 15th to enter your times.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

@CubeRed
@V Achyuthan 
@TheCubingCuber347 
@SpeedCuberSUB30 

You can now enter your times for 3x3 and 4x4.


----------



## CubeRed (Nov 11, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> @CubeRed
> @V Achyuthan
> @TheCubingCuber347
> @SpeedCuberSUB30
> ...


Do you have to use YT? I can use a open drive link.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 11, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> Do you have to use YT? I can use a open drive link.


As long as you link it fine by me.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 12, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> As long as you link it fine by me.


No scramble for 4x4.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> No scramble for 4x4.


I mean there are no scrambles for 4x4


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> No scramble for 4x4.





V Achyuthan said:


> I mean there are no scrambles for 4x4



Instead of sending 2 messages, just edit your last one.


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 12, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> Instead of sending 2 messages, just edit your last one.


I forgot lol. sorry


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> I forgot lol. sorry


No worries, just noticed you sending multiple messages a couple of times. You sent 6 consecutive messages yesterday in this thread as well, so I thought you didnt know. No worries though!!


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

V Achyuthan said:


> I mean there are no scrambles for 4x4


HeHe. Sorry. As soon as I got in bed last night I knew I forgot them. I will fix them now.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 12, 2021)

To All Competitors:
@CubeRed
@V Achyuthan 
@TheCubingCuber347 
@SpeedCuberSUB30 

You can now see all of the brackets, as well as enter all of your times. Here is the bracket, and here is the website.

For the odd number of competitors in some events, the fastest or the slowest have automatically been pushed up to the second round.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 13, 2021)

Remember to enter all of your times before Monday!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Nov 14, 2021)

This weeks been really busy and I'm going to be making a long drive today so I probably will not be competing in every event. The only one I had a chance to do was 2x2.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 15, 2021)

At 1:00 PM (EST) Today, the second round will start. Please try to enter your times by then.

@SpeedCuberSUB30 and
@TheCubingCuber347 have still not entered most of their times.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 15, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> At 1:00 PM (EST) Today, the second round will start. Please try to enter your times by then.
> 
> @SpeedCuberSUB30 and
> @TheCubingCuber347 have still not entered most of their times.


I am having issues with the videos, so is it okay for me to not upload the videos?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 15, 2021)

SpeedCuberSUB30 said:


> I am having issues with the videos, so is it okay for me to not upload the videos?


Yes, it's fine.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 15, 2021)

The 2x2 and 3x3 Finals are now ready.
Link

(Scroll down a little) No videos are required this round.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

Try now @SpeedCuberSUB30


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Try now @SpeedCuberSUB30


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 16, 2021)

Lol sorry, I'm being an idiot guys.

Should be working now.


----------



## SpeedCuberSUB30 (Nov 16, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Lol sorry, I'm being an idiot guys.
> 
> Should be working now.


Check if you got my responses, I submitted!


----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 17, 2021)

I sent my responses, did you get them?


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## V Achyuthan (Nov 17, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> View attachment 17747


ok


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 18, 2021)

RESULTS ARE OUT:
You can see them all here.

Thank you all for joining and I look forward to next month's competition!


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 24, 2021)

Hey everybody! I was going to post this tomorrow but I realized a lot of people would probably be doing something for thanksgiving.

But anyway, it's time to start signing up for Month 2 of the cuberly monthly bracket challenge. Please sign up before December. The first round will be on December first, ending the third, as most people did not need the 5 days to enter their times.

***For the full list of rules and requirements, please see the first post in this thread.***

The link to the website can be found here.

The list of competitors can be found here.

The brackets will be found in this spreadsheet.


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 27, 2021)

Looks like no one saw this because there was only 1 sign-up. Remember to sign up _before _December!


----------



## cuberswoop (Nov 30, 2021)

We currently will _not _be having December"s bracket challenge because of the lack of sign-ups. Please sign up now, before December.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 1, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> We currently will _not _be having December"s bracket challenge because of the lack of sign-ups. Please sign up now, before December.


I signed up. Is it okay if I used my sister's account? Can't wait for the comp


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

Ultimatecuber0814 said:


> I signed up. Is it okay if I used my sister's account? Can't wait for the comp


Yup, it's all good.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 1, 2021)

I think we might extend sign-up time because of the lack of competitors. Maybe to the 5th, please sign up all!

Current competitors: 5


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 2, 2021)

Alright, we will be having this as we got enough sign-ups (barely). Still, please consider signing up.


----------



## Swagrid (Dec 2, 2021)

Cam solving gives me shocking amounts of brain fog, still, considering it


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 2, 2021)

I signed up! If I was still as active on the forums I would have earlier but I just saw this now


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 4, 2021)

Alright. This is happening tomorrow! Please do not forget about it! All the scrambles, as well as forms for entering your times, will be available to enter on the website.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 5, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> Alright. This is happening tomorrow! Please do not forget about it! All the scrambles, as well as forms for entering your times, will be available to enter on the website.


Okay! It's a bit of a surprise that both the comps we organize are happening tomorrow.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 5, 2021)

I am currently having trouble with the website. I may have to just post the scrambles here and you tell me your times, is that ok with you guys?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 5, 2021)

2x2:
U' F' U' R U2 F' U' R2 U2
U2 F R2 F R' F' U R2 U
R U R F2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U'
F U F' R2 F' U2 F' U2
U' R2 F2 U' R U2 F' U

3x3:
B2 D2 L2 F2 U L2 U' F2 D B2 R2 D B R2 D L' B F' R B' U2 L
R2 D2 F' L2 B U2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 L' D' R2 D' F L2 U2 R' F2
R F R' F2 U' B' D R F B2 R' D2 F2 B2 R D2 L' D2 L F2
B2 L F2 U' F D F' B2 D' F' B' D2 F L2 F U2 R2 L2 F' D2 R2
F' L2 F D2 F' D2 R2 B L2 B2 L2 B2 D' L D U L2 F' L D' B2 R'

4x4:

L2 Rw2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' R2 U2 F2 U L' F2 Rw' F2 L U2 F' D Uw B2 Fw2 D Uw' B' Rw2 D' Uw2 U R' Uw' B' Fw F2 L Uw' B R D' L' Fw' F2 Uw' B Rw2 U' R' B2
D Uw2 Rw U Fw' D2 B Fw F L' Uw2 L Rw2 Fw D B R' D2 R D' F2 D2 Uw2 B2 U2 L2 Rw Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L2 Rw F' L' U' B2 D2 Uw' R' B2 R B' R Uw2 R F2
Rw Fw2 D' Rw' Fw2 D' Uw U L2 Rw R' U B' Fw L' U2 R2 Fw L Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 R D Uw' Fw Uw R2 B L F' L' R F' Uw2 Rw Uw' Rw U F L D2 L' Uw' U
Fw Uw U2 B2 D2 B2 L' Rw B' R B' R F2 Rw' D' Uw' Fw2 R2 Uw2 F2 D Fw2 Rw' R' F2 D2 L R F' Rw R' U F2 U Rw Fw R2 F' Rw B2 F Uw Rw R2 D U2
B2 R' B' F2 Uw U2 Rw D2 Rw R' D R Fw U2 F L Uw' F2 R2 Fw' F2 Rw F U F' R2 Fw' L2 Rw D2 L2 R' B2 Uw' U B U L' B Fw2 Uw R' U' B2 Fw F2

Pyraminx:

B R L' B' U' R' B' l' r' b' u
B' U B R' U B' R' l u'
B L' B R L' U B R l' b
L R B' L R L' U' B l' r' u'
L U B' R' L' U' L' R l' u

Square-1:

(1, 0) / (3, 6) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (-3, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-5, 0) / (6, 0)
(-2, -3) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -5) / (0, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4)
(-2, 3) / (5, -4) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -5) / (0, -3) / (0, -4) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-3, -4) / (1, -3)
(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-5, -2) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -3) / (-2, 0)
(4, 0) / (-4, -1) / (-2, -2) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, -5) / (5, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 0)

FMC:

D' B2 L2 B2 U L2 B2 D' R2 D' B2 D B' R' F L D R D F D U2
R2 U2 R2 B2 D L2 F2 L2 U L2 U R2 F D' R' F' L2 D' B2 F2 L2
R' U2 F2 L F2 U2 L F2 L2 B2 L' B2 D' F' L2 B' D2 L F L2 B2 U'

OH:
F U2 F R2 B' L2 R2 U2 F L2 F' D2 L' F2 R' D U2 F2 L' U B
F' D2 B U2 B' L2 F2 D2 U2 L2 F U2 L' B' U' R F2 D2 L B U' F
B D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 B' L2 F' U2 L2 R D L2 R B2 L' F' D' F U
F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B R' D L' F' U2 L F' R' D
D R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 U' L2 F' U' R B' L' U F2 R D R2







You Have until the 8th to enter all of your times here. Please enter your times neatly and organized.


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 7, 2021)

MY RESULTS:

2x2:
avg of 5: 9.03

Time List:
1. 8.51 
2. (6.82) 
3. (11.81) 
4. 7.54 
5. 11.03 

3x3:
avg of 5: 37.45

Time List:
1. (34.48) 
2. 36.66 
3. 38.02 
4. 37.67 
5. (45.60) 

Pyraminx:
avg of 5: 28.64

Time List:
1. (20.11) 
2. 27.50+ 
3. 22.51 
4. (36.04) 
5. 35.92


----------



## Ultimatecuber0814 (Dec 7, 2021)

My 2x2 and 3x3 results were epic, for 2x2 almost got a pb avg.

I AM SUPER UNHAPPY WITH MY PYRA RESULTS...


----------

